# Pheasant "Bling"!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We shot a banded pheasant on Saturday...on P.L.O.T.S land, which was maybe even more amazing! I called it in to the N.D. Game & Fish and gave him the numbers...NDGF 76483! The guy told me they haven't banded pheasants in like 5 years! I find that hard to believe, since the average life expectancy of a pheasant is about 11 months! Anyway, he said he would send me all the info on the tag in the mail! I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I didn't know the GNF ever did that? Cool !


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats!!


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats and can't wait for a pic!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the bling.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rick, "pheasant preserves" are required to release a # of birds into the wild, I believe. One in our area bands those birds with NDGF bands to track the take. Many banded roosters showing up around Valley City this year. The ones I've heard about are all young birds.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

That's one for the pheasant call lanyard!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Last year I shot a pheasant that was banded by the Richland county chapter of Pheasants forever. It was an older bird, shot about 15 miles into Sargent county.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 years old? If thats how old he really was, I wonder how many broods of crafty roosters this guy must have fathered? Bet that one had a few close calls with death before Rick took him down.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I shot two pheasants this year with leg bands I didn't know they wanted any info from them I have them on my whistle lanyard.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

That's pretty neat. I didn't know that they banded pheasants.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very cool, I'd like to hear the results when you get them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres the numbers off of the tags am I supposed to send the numbers to anyone?
NDGF 76582 and NDGF 76686

They were shot about 10 miles west of Oakes


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Christmas Eve I shot a pheasant with a band, all that was stamped on the band was 36. It was shot 24 miles North and 2 miles West of Minot. Anyone have suggestions as where I can find out more about the band?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats on the pheasant bling guys


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

That would be awesome....congrats guys!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think you can get a bunch of banded pheasants....just hunt the perimeters of the hunting preserves. As soon as they leave the shooting fields there fair game.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bling...Bling... Congrats on the ditch parrot band!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Visited with a guy by Coleharbor that releases birds to be hunted.......he said that if clients shoot an unbanded bird out of NDGF pheasant season, he must replace it with 2 hens (I think).


----------

